# first carving ever



## islandtreeguy (Jul 18, 2009)

This was my first carving i ever done. I looked at www.chainsawsculpture.com and this is what I came up with
I think it looks better in the side picture


----------



## lumberjackchef (Jul 18, 2009)

Very nice, I do like the profile shape. You should be able to detail out a very nice little bear from that. What setup are you using for a detail saw?


----------



## TraditionalTool (Jul 18, 2009)

I agree, that looks nice, should clean up nicely!

Keep us posted on your progress!

Cheers,
TT


----------



## lumberjackchef (Jul 18, 2009)

Oh, I almost forgot to say, Welcome to the site!


----------



## deeker (Jul 18, 2009)

islandtreeguy said:


> This was my first carving i ever done. I looked at www.chainsawsculpture.com and this is what I came up with
> I think it looks better in the side picture



Welcome to the site, and great job!!!!

Kevin


----------



## Ironbark (Jul 18, 2009)

Welcome to AS. Cool first carving. I've just started too. Time consuming to start off with isn't it !!??!!


----------



## islandtreeguy (Jul 18, 2009)

haven't really got a detail saw at all and I don't really know what to use. I need to put in eyes and stuff but not real sure how to finish it


----------



## pastryguyhawaii (Jul 18, 2009)

islandtreeguy said:


> haven't really got a detail saw at all and I don't really know what to use. I need to put in eyes and stuff but not real sure how to finish it



Hey Islandtreeguy,
What island are you on? Nice carving, what kind of wood?


----------



## islandtreeguy (Jul 19, 2009)

I'm on the puna side of the big island. It's a gunpowder tree stump. not very good wood but since it was my first try I figured what the hell


----------



## pastryguyhawaii (Jul 20, 2009)

islandtreeguy said:


> I'm on the puna side of the big island. It's a gunpowder tree stump. not very good wood but since it was my first try I figured what the hell



I live up in Waimea. I've never seen that kind of wood. Most of the woods I work with are pretty hard for carving. I go down to Ocean View to cut Ohia but rarely get over to your area. It's good to see someone from the Big Island on this site.


----------



## islandtreeguy (Jul 21, 2009)

hey pastryguyhawaii,
The gunpowder tree is actually a weed tree. they grow like crazy down in lower puna. actually up around hilo too. I had one that I needed to take out cause it was shading out some fruit trees. It's not very good wood to carve I don't think but I don't really have any comparison. I am going to try my hand at a eucaliptis next.
:greenchainsaw::spam:


----------

